# Langsamer Rechner unter WindowsXP



## Guertel (7. Februar 2007)

Guten Morgen
Folgendes Problem:
Nach einem angebotenen Testupdate auf ZoneAlarm Pro, welches ich installiert habe (15Tage Trial) trat folgendes Problem auf:
Jeder Befehl auf dem Rechner dauerte ewig lange. Selbst das Öffnen eines Ordners dauerte wesentlich länger als vorher.
Woran kann das liegen? Hilft das Löschen der Temp-Dateien (kann man die problemlos löschen?) oder eine Defragmentierung? Meine C-Platte ist ca 40 GB groß, nur noch 7 GB sind frei...
Möchte ungern komplett formatieren..GIbt es Leute, die dieses Problem kennen?
Bitte Hilfe  Danke im Voraus
Gruß
Gürtel


----------



## gorim (7. Februar 2007)

Anscheinend kommt das Problem von ZoneAlarm. Testhalber mal deinstallieren und sehen ob der Rechner wieder schneller läuft. Dauert ja nicht so lange.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Guertel (7. Februar 2007)

danke für schnelle antwort.. das habe ich gleich danach gemacht.zonealarm mit regcleaner deinstalliert...aber unverändert leider


----------



## octo124 (7. Februar 2007)

Defragmentierung hilft immer = ist dasselbe wie in einer Wohnung: Sind die benötigten Teller in allen Zimmern verstreut dauert das Tischdecken logischerweise länger.

Wird aber nicht das Übel an sich beseitigen. Platz reicht aus, evt. deaktiviere jede Energieoption im Energiemanagment = alles auf nie.

Nun zur Ursachenforschung:
Alt-Strg-Entf - Reiter Prozesse öffnen und schaun, welche Datei im Fall eines Eingabebefehls sofort seinen Lastanteil arg vergrössert.
Oder tritt diese "Verlangsamung" bereits beim Start von XP auf?


----------



## Guertel (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo
Defragmentierung lass ich gerade laufen...selbst die dauert ewig. Muss zugeben, dass ich das aber auch monatelang nicht mehr gemacht habe..
Windows xp fährt normal schnell hoch...aber dann bei der ersten Aktion (z.B. Öffnen eines Ordners auf dem Desktop) ist der PC arg langsam.
Temp Dateien löschen kann auch helfen oder eher nicht?
Danke


----------



## octo124 (7. Februar 2007)

Alles was im Ordner C:\Windows\Temp drin ist kann weg, zusätzlich den Cache etc. des IE (warum nutze ich nur noch Firefox? Weil der das automatisch + komplett per userkonfiguration erledigt?)
Die Ursache deines Probs liegt in einem per Autostart geladenen Progs - Start - Ausführen - msconfig - Systemstart - mach davon mal nen Screen + setze den online.
Obiges zur Systemlastforschung bitte beantworten, sorry, aber gewisse Mitarbeit muss sein, ansonsten erwischen wir irgendwann in x Tagen mal die Nadel im Heuhaufen.


----------



## Guertel (7. Februar 2007)

Kann ich leider jetzt noch nicht probieren, weil ich erst heut abend an dem Problem-PC sitze. Aber dann versuche ich es.
Danke erstmal!


----------



## Malaxo (7. Februar 2007)

Was auch möglich ist mal das Internetkabel rausziehen PC Starten und versuchen im ABGESICHERTEN MODUS ob es immer noch so langsam ist.

Temp leeren und was Windows sonst noch so anlegt, alle Auslagerungsdateien 
Defrag machst du ja schon
Regcleaner und / oder Spybotscann (oder Adware)

Manuell dein C: mal säubern unnötiges deinstallieren (kleinere Tools die in jeder PC Zeitschrift zu finden sind WEG!) - Danach noch einmal Defrag.

Ist dein Problem im Abgesicherten Modus auch vorhanden, wird es sehr schwer es heraus zu bekommen wo ran es liegt.
Ein frisch aufgesetztes Windows ist nach mehr als 3/4 Jahr immer eine Überlegung Wert unter XP, wenn du ein User bist der viel Installiert / Deinstallierst in dieser Zeit.

Aber versuch mal was ich dir empfohlen habe und die Notlösung wäre halt XP CD rein und installieren.


----------



## Guertel (7. Februar 2007)

Vielen Dank erstmal an alle. Werde das nachher mal ausprobieren!


----------



## octo124 (7. Februar 2007)

@Malaxo - nix für ungut, was bitte ist der Unterschied zwischen normalen Booten + des abgesicherten Modus von XP?

Bin zwar absolut nicht allwissend, aber eins wusste ich schon aus 3.xx-Zeiten: Im abgesicherten Modus werden nur minimalste Treiber + keine der per Autostart geladenen Programme gestartet.
Das von dir leider nur angedeutete Problem in Form des Suchens von Netzwerklaufwerken etc. hat mit der Beschreibung "..bei der ersten Aktion (z.B. Öffnen eines Ordners auf dem Desktop) ist der PC arg langsam..." nix zu tun = das schrieb er zuvor "..Windows xp fährt normal schnell hoch...".


----------



## Malaxo (7. Februar 2007)

Du hast recht mit dem Abgesicherten Modus. Jedoch bleiben auch nur diese Prozesse aktive. Wenn du dein PC normal Startest fährt er schnell hoch, jedoch weisst du nicht welche Prozesse bzw. Verknüpfungen er nach dem hochfahren macht. Im Abgesicherten Modus arbeitest du nur mit dem was Notwenig ist bzw. du startest, somit immer auf dem minimal stand - meines Wissens

Versuchs einfach mal *g* ist sehr gut um noch mehr ein zu grenzen. Wenn es im Abgesicherten Modus wunder bar schnell bleibt so ist zu etwa 80% nicht dein Windows schuld

Es gibt VIELE Möglichkeiten das der PC langsam ist. Schon nur die angeschlossenen USB Stecker (ob Maus oder Tastatur etc.) können unter Umständen (wenn das Netzteil nicht mehr so gut ist) zu Problemen führen.

ach übrigens... Was sagt der Taskmanager (CPU) während du etwas machst?

@octo124 - Das zum Abgesicherten Modus, so hab ich das gelernt / mit bekommen.


----------



## Grimreaper (7. Februar 2007)

Malaxo hat gesagt.:


> Was auch möglich ist mal das Internetkabel rausziehen PC Starten und versuchen im ABGESICHERTEN MODUS ob es immer noch so langsam ist.


Was hatt denn sein Internetkabel verbrochen?



Malaxo hat gesagt.:


> Ein frisch aufgesetztes Windows ist nach mehr als 3/4 Jahr immer eine Überlegung Wert unter XP, wenn du ein User bist der viel Installiert / Deinstallierst in dieser Zeit.


Warum man diesen Bloedsinn immer wieder hoeren muss... 

Guertel, hast du denn ne hohe Festplattenaktivitaet waehrend du wartest? Wenn nicht, bringt defragmentieren nicht viel. Der Tipp mit dem abgesicherten Modus waer nen Versuch wert, weil du dann siehst ob irgendein Programm die Zugriffe verlangsamt oder ob dein Windows nen Schaden hat.


----------



## Malaxo (8. Februar 2007)

Es gibt genügend Programme die nach einer LAN Verbindung suchen. Wenn das Kabel nicht eingesteckt ist wird auch dieser Prozess nicht mehr fortgesetzt.

@Grimreaper zu deinem 2. Zitat:
Wenn es ein User ist der viel De/Installiert und nicht weiss wie er seine Registry cleanen muss, ist es meistens so. Wenn man den PC aber ein mal aufsetzt und sogleich alle Programme die man braucht und danach nichts mehr "aus probiert" (Freeware Tools installieren / deinstallieren die man überall findet) so könnte unter unter Umständen das Windows langsam zu lange für einfache Prozesse brauchen, weil zu viel "Müll" herumliegt, die die Arbeit von Windows beeinträchtigen.
Und da Guertel so ein Test update gemacht hat auf ZoneAlarm Pro, gehe ich davon aus das dies nicht seine erste Trial Version auf dem PC ist. <- letzter Satz also eine Vermutung.
Blödsinn evt. für dich weil du weisst wie du dein Windows sauber halten musst.

Greez

Malaxo


----------



## Guertel (8. Februar 2007)

moin zusammen
konnte gestern leider die tipps noch nicht ausprobieren, weil der defrag prozess immer noch läuft (is das normal, dass das z.t. über 10 stunden dauert? 
hab über regcleaner gesehen, dass ne menge mist im  startmenü ist...will da ungern was löschen - würde davon mal nen screenshot machen - evtl könnt ihr mir dann sagen, was da raus kann und ob es daran liegen könnte...


----------



## octo124 (8. Februar 2007)

10 Stunden? - Das ist heftig. Da läuft was quer. Frage wäre nun, ob sich optisch im Programmfenster vom Defragprogramm etwas noch ereignet inkl. Festplattenzugriffe etc.

Leider spart ihr bei euren Anfragen immer mit den evt. erforderlichen Hintergrundinfos, im Falle einer Defrag-Anfrage wäre das Grösse/Anzahl der Platte/Partitionen/log. LW inkl. dem belegten + freien Speicherplatz sowie das einzusetzende Programm.
XP hat eigentlich eine ausreichende Info im Hilfecenter parat, wo zu lesen ist, dass ca. 15 % freier Speicher benötigt wird (Stichwort defragmentieren - dann unter Empfehlungen). Da dieses Win-interne Prog aber in der Praxis total unzureichend ist, rate ich eh zu nem Wechsel zu O&O Defrag (schneller + mehrere Optionen zur Auswahl).

Setze einen Screen online oder per PN an einen Forumuser, falls es zu intern ist.


----------



## Malaxo (8. Februar 2007)

10Stunden ist schon heftig. Kommt jedoch auf deine Plattengrösse drauf an und wie unordentlich es ist. Da dein Regcleaner (welchen?) dir sowieso viel Schrott in dem Startmenu zeigt ist viel De/installiert worden. Auch sonst wird wohl deine Registry viel unnötiges haben. 

Für jede Handfesten infos wären wir froh: Scrrenshoot, Regcleaner Resultate, CPU Auslastung, Prozesse im Normalbetrieb, etc. etc. - wenn du das Problem lösen willst OHNE neu auf zu setzten.

Das schaffen wir zusammen schon *g*


----------



## Guertel (8. Februar 2007)

Vielen Dank Euch allen.
Versorge Euch heut abend mit Screenshots.
10 Stunden Defrag kann schon sein, habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch bestimmt 1 Jahr nicht mehr gemacht, da ist bestimmt mal Aufräumbedarf.
Bis später. Link zu den Screenshots gibt es...


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

10 Stunden Defrag ist zwar ungewöhnlich, aber nicht auszuschliessen.
Wenn sich z.b. grosse Dateien auf der HDD befinden und nurnoch wenig Platz frei ist, muss ggf. (mehrfach) reichlich hin und her geschoben werden.

Aber mal eine ganz blöde Frage:
Hast Du zufällig einen Virenscanner im Hintergrund laufen?
Wenn ja, lässt Du ihn evtl. auf die gesamte Partition/HDD los?
Denn dann werden alle Dateien geprüft, auf die zugegriffen wird.
Ein Zugrif auf die Dateien findet nicht nur beim öffnen der Dateien statt, sondern auch beim öffnen eines Verzeichnisses (oder auch z.b. beim defragmentieren).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Guertel (8. Februar 2007)

Meinst Du, einen Virenscanner während des Defrag? Eigentlich nicht.
Werde heute mal Screenshots machen, aber auch an Dich schon mal danke!


----------



## Guertel (8. Februar 2007)

So, Leute, habe jetzt mal einen Screenshot gemacht.

http://www.koolfiles.com/files/screenshot1.jpg

1) Snapshot aus regcleaner - Startmenü
nicht mit mir meckern, ich weiß,da is ne Menge drin 
Kann das daran liegen?Kann ich da problemlos was löschen?

2) Screenshot von der DEfragmentierung (immerhin nach 10 Stunden schon bei 55%)
Sieht auch so aus, als wenn das mal nötig war, oder?

Habt Ihr Ideen?Braucht Ihr noch mehr Screenshots?

Danke schon mal..
Gürtel


----------



## octo124 (8. Februar 2007)

Der 3. + letzte Eintrag wird von diversen Antivirenprogs sofort mit Quarantäne belohnt. Hier z.B. die Freewareversion von AVG laden (wobei man für die Sicherheit ruhig etwas bezahlen sollte = Bitdefender Plus 10 hat alles an Board Virenprog + Firewall und damit ist ein "Einnisten" von Schädlingen richtig konfiguriert nicht mehr drin), installieren, updaten und danach den PC neu starten, per F8 in den abgesicherten Modus und dort einen Komplettscan machen = die per Autostart geladenen Progs dürfen nicht aktiv sein.
Den Rest der Einträge hab ich nicht weiter abgecheckt, erstmal das wichtigste klären bitte.

Wie alt ist dein XP-System?
Besuche mal http://www.hijackthis.de , lade das Progr., installiere es und dann erstelle per obersten Button einen Logfile beim Scannen. Diesen Log einmal komplett markieren + ins grosse Fenster auf der Site einfügen bzw. den Log per durchsuchen per Pfad eingeben und dann online auswerten. Gleichzeitig bitte die Kopie des Logs hier komplett mit rein.

Vermute mal stark, dass die Zeitdauer des Defrag nach Beseitigung wesentlich kürzer ist = diesen Prozess per Unterbrechen beenden.


----------



## Malaxo (8. Februar 2007)

Würde auch das Defrag beenden, obwohl es dein PC dringend nötig hätte Jedoch sinnlos da du zuerst mal aufräumen willst.

hijackthis, ist eine gute Sache. Evt. hast du leere Registry Einträge die Weg können und stören. 

Printscreen von dem Taskmanager (Prozesse) wäre auch noch cool. 

Mein Tipp für deine nächste Vorgehensweise:

1. Defrag unterbrechen
2. Windows im Abgesicherten Modus testen
3. Hijackthis durführen und auswerten
4. Resultat von Hijackthis korrigieren (wird dir schön angezeigt und geraten was du tun sollst)
5. Nach Sypware oder sonstigem suchen und löschen lassen
6. Ist dein PC hijacked und du ruhigem Gewissen die Einträge gelöscht hast, Spyware entfernt hast und davon ausgehst das es jetzt ein wenig Sauberer ist - Defragmentier noch mal von vorne, unnötige Grosse Files oder sonstiges würde ich mal auf eine CD / DVD Backupen und so dein Windows leeren, damit nicht mehr so viel Defragmentiert werden muss. 

7. Resultate Posten

Evt. kann dir noch jemand weitere Punkte aufzählen.

BTW: meine eigene Meinung - Ich hätte schon lange das Windows neu installiert Aufwand bis ich alles wieder habe (Programm und Einstellungen, MAX: 4Stunden wen nicht weniger) Alles andere wäre mir zu ansträngend, bin auch nicht mehr der Jüngste werde am Montag schon 21  hahaha


----------



## Grimreaper (9. Februar 2007)

Malaxo hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt genügend Programme die nach einer LAN Verbindung suchen. Wenn das Kabel nicht eingesteckt ist wird auch dieser Prozess nicht mehr fortgesetzt.


Aha, wenn sie die Verbindung nicht finden hören sie auf zu suchen, ansonsten suchen sie weiter? Sorry, aber den Tipp find ich immer noch wenig hilfreich.



Malaxo hat gesagt.:


> @Grimreaper zu deinem 2. Zitat:
> [...]
> Blödsinn evt. für dich weil du weisst wie du dein Windows sauber halten musst.


Ist das ne böse Unterstellung dass ich meine registry säubere?  Von solchen Tools halte ich gar nix, Windows läuft auch so ok. Naja, solang keiner empfiehlt memory optimizer (die Dinger die meinen Windows das paging abnehmen zu müssen) zu installieren kann ichs tollerieren.

Hat sich jemand die Mühe gemacht die Prozessliste durchzugoogeln?
v1201.exe - Malware
dfndrff_e55.exe - Trojaner
dxc.exe - Spyware
ogq089ca - sieht auch komisch aus
rlos - verdächtiger eintrag
sointgr.exe - wenn StarOffice auf dem Rechner drauf ist nicht böse
windows_e55.exe - auch verdächtig, das hätte man ja gleich spyware.exe nennen können.

Guertel, was hast du deinem Rechner bloss angetan?


----------



## Guertel (9. Februar 2007)

Moin zusammen
erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Tipps, werde ich heut abend gleich weiter versuchen!
Defrag ist jetzt durch, hat aber, wenn ich ehrlich bin, nich viel gebracht.
So sieht es aus, wenn ich einen Ordner auf C: öffne

http://www.koolfiles.com/files/screenshot080207.jpg

das dauert einfach ewig, bis sich der Inhalt des Ordners darstellt. Bei der externen Platte geht es normal schnell..SOviel habe ich schon eingegrenzt 

Beim Runterfahren folgende Meldungen:
Das Programm reagiert nicht, dann diese Einträge
rundll32.exe
dllhost.exe

Kann es damit zusammenhängen?

@grimreaper: kriege ich die Fehler mit hijack behoben?

Danke


----------



## octo124 (9. Februar 2007)

@Grimreaper - aber sicher doch, siehe Anfang des letzten Posts. Das es nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange ist, steht ja auch da *g*.

@Guertel - das Ganze musst du in einem Zusammenhang sehn = erstmal alle Schädlinge runter, danach gehts weiter.
Mit Hijackthis bekommst du einiges in Griff, aber nicht immer alles. Kommt auf den betreffenden Eintrag an. D.h., wenn du alles per online-Auswertung als richtig zutreffend einschätzt (oder wie angesagt Log hier reinkopieren), dann wird per Haken setzen vor dem Eintrag + Ausführen der Funktion "Fixen" versucht, diese Einträge zu löschen. Ob erfolgreich ist einfach durch Neustart + erneutes Scannen + Logauswerten ersichtlich.
Ist diverses nicht lösbar, muss zu schärferen Geschützen gegriffen werden. Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit Escan (leider musst du in der Demo alles erkannte per Hand im abgesicherten Modus regulieren. Näheres inkl. andere Progs findest du bei http://www.trojaner-info.de
Wobei oben erwähnter Einsatz eines aktuellen Virenprogs schon einiges beheben kann. Deren Leistungen sind unterschiedlich - lad die Demo von Bitdefender Plus und fang damit an.

Nun zu deinen Meldungen: Unter Systemsteuerung - Wartung/Verwaltung - Verwaltung - Computerverwaltung - Ereignisanzeige findest du unter Anwendung + System jeweils per rote Ausrufezeichen sich garantiert häufende gleichbleibende Einträge. Von beiden je einen Vollscreen online setzen.

Eins kannst du aber vorher machen: Gerätemanager - IDE/Atapi-Controller - sowohl primäry als auch secondary rechte Maus drauf - Eigenschaften - Erweitert - wenn dort bei deiner HD (auf der C ist) PIO steht, dann zurück auf den betreffenden IDE-Controller und deinstallieren drücken, PC neustarten (Rest wird automatisch von XP gemacht) und schaun, ob nun DMA 4, 5 o. 6 steht.

@Malaxo - na dann druck unsere Einladungen - so alt wird man nur einmal *gg*


----------



## Malaxo (9. Februar 2007)

@Grimreaper
Wenn man nicht weiss wie man sein Windows richtig cleant so ist meine Erfahrung beim Installieren/Deinstallieren von Gratistools aus einer Zeitschrift PCWelt oder sonst was Demo's aus dem Netzt das viel Schrott drauf bleibt auch nach dem Deinstallieren. 
Wie du bemerkt hast hat er viele Spyware oder Trojaner drauf wo her kommen die den blos? 



> Aha, wenn sie die Verbindung nicht finden hören sie auf zu suchen, ansonsten suchen sie weiter? Sorry, aber den Tipp find ich immer noch wenig hilfreich.


Ich meinte das so: Sein Netz funktioniert ja noch. Und verschiedene Programme laufen über dieses Netzt. Hat er jedoch kein Netzt so werden auch keine Packete verteilt somit läuft auch schon mal weniger. Da das Problem nichts mit dem Internet zu tun hat soll er doch mit Möglichst wenig Prozessen arbeiten. Daher Internetkabel raus. Ist doch nur ein Tipp von mir Nagle mich doch nicht gleich an die Wand dafür

@Guertel 
Mach den Hijack du wirst bestimmt noch mehr als diese finden. Dein Windows wird echt verkackt sein hehe


----------



## Guertel (9. Februar 2007)

hab mir jetzt mal ne version von AVG runtergeladen, installiere ich heut abend.
Reicht das schon evtl?Entfernt AVG ALLE Viren? Habe nach der dllhost.exe gegooglet - da habe ich auch den Eintrag gefunden, dass es sich um einen Virus handelt, der das System bis zu 90% langsamer macht...Das trifft genau zu - obwohl, bei mir sinds 100% langsamer 
Hoffe, ich krieg das hin....


----------



## Malaxo (9. Februar 2007)

hehe Ja mal viel Glück, dir wurde nun für das Wochenende genug geraten (das war es wohl mit Party hahaha). Bekommst du schon noch hin!

@octo124 - Ja man wird nur mit einem Geburtstag Weltweit Erwachsen aber glaube kaum das du in die Schweiz kommst wegen meinem Geburtstag und wenn ja schreib ne PN


----------



## Guertel (9. Februar 2007)

ja, danke  Ich verlass mich da mal auf AVG, hoffe, damit kriege ich alles weg!


----------



## Guertel (12. Februar 2007)

Moin zusammen
habe das Problem nach mehrstündigem Eingriff am Freitag abend hinbekommen.
Mußte mehrfach hijacken, hatte über 500 Viren auf meinem Rechner...is das Rekord? 
Habe jetzt die AVG laufen und hoffe, dass es das jetzt erstmal war.
Danke an Euch alle für die Tipps und bis bald...
Guertel


----------



## octo124 (12. Februar 2007)

Damit hast du nen Anrecht auf die Hale of Fame - OMG - das ist sträflicher Leichtsinn. Schreib hinterher gleich ne Sammelmail an alle Adressen, die bei dir gespeichert sind - mindestens 10 % von denen hast du damit selbiges beschehrt.

Nix gegen AVG - googel mal nach Ewido - dessen Demo (früher wars Freeware) ist eine gute Alternative zum Gegenchecken. Soll heissen, dass dieses Prog bei diversen anderen Antivirenprogs, obwohl von denen das System als clean bezeichnet wurde, immer noch was fand. Ausserdem ist es eines der wenigen Progs dieser Art, welches aktiv als Zweitprog arbeiten kann - bei anderen Kombinationen geht das nicht. Letzteres war zu Freewarezeiten so, deswegen vorher genau informieren!! 
Ein Test von mir nach Bitdefender ergab aber, dass alles clean war. 

Und damit sowas nicht mehr vorkommt, booke mal diesen Link, um im Falle einer Betriebssysteminstallation vorher zu wissen, was nötig ist:
http://www.chip.de/c1_forum/thread.html?bwthreadid=561773
Da steht dann weiteres zu Firewalls = das brauchst du auch noch.


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Februar 2007)

Guertel hat gesagt.:


> .....hatte über 500 Viren auf meinem Rechner...is das Rekord?


Wenn ich es jetzt mal als Oberbegriff für "Schädlinge" im allgemeinen nehme, muss ich Dir sagen dass es kein Rekord ist.
Ich hatte mir mal vor vielen Jahren (zu Zeiten von Win9x) einen Wurm eingefangen.
Der hatte sich rasend schnell über mein ganzes Netzwerk verteilt.
Obwohl er nur ein paar KB gross war, hatte er in wenigen Minuten Kopien von insgesamt mehreren Hundert MB angelegt.
Tja, wenn das Netzwerk nicht immer lahmer geworden währe, hätte ich es wahrscheinlich erst viel später (spätestens wenn die HDD's vollgewesen währen) gemerkt.
Das fiese an dem Wurm war aber, dass er für jeden gelöschten gleich unzählige neue angelegt hatte...... und diese wiederum über das Netzwerk verteilt wurden.
So ergab sich also eine endlose Kettenreaktion.
Erste Massnahme war dann dass ich an allen PC's die Netzwerkkabel abgeklemmt hatte.
Allerdings durfte ich die PC's per Hand unter DOS "säubern"..... denn der Wurm war bei den Antivierenherstellern (teilweise) zwar schon bekannt, aber ein "Gegenmittel" wurde noch nicht gefunden.


----------

